# Medical follow-up for past depression



## Seymour98 (4 Jun 2015)

I had my medical exam today and I was asked if I've had to go see a therapist then I said it was because of past depression and suicidal thoughts but when I went to my family doctor with the form I was given he said he wouldn't fill it out because he can't tell anyone about me without my consent and there wasn't any proper forums for that (I'm not sure if there is I didn't get a good look at the paper) he said just to leave it and the recruiting centre might just send my medical forums to Ottawa without my follow up procedure. I'm 17 years old and applying to the Aboriginal Bold Eagle program which starts early next month and I am confused on what could happen?


----------



## Seymour98 (4 Jun 2015)

I had my interview this morning as well I was found suitable and eligible. All else was great with my interview and medical exam.. it's just the past depression part, will it effect my chance of being accepted into the Canadian forces?


----------



## mariomike (4 Jun 2015)

Seymour98 said:
			
		

> . it's just the past depression part, will it effect my chance of being accepted into the Canadian forces?



I don't know, but you may find this discussion of interest,

The Depression / Anti Depressants Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13192.0


----------



## TYLERgibson (4 Jun 2015)

From personal experience, I never had an issue with my depression, which I was on medication for for a certain amount of time. The forms will get where they need to go.


----------



## Seymour98 (4 Jun 2015)

But I'm actually not taking any sort of medication or never have and I'm doing great nowadays but I've had depression a long time ago due to the loss of my mom


----------



## TYLERgibson (4 Jun 2015)

I'm sure if you've explained the source of depression, then you would have nothing to worry about. I am by no means a recruiter, so I am just speaking from personal experience. Best bet would be to ask.


----------



## medicineman (5 Jun 2015)

I am speaking as someone that had to send people with those forms and actually filled them out at thte other end - you're supposed to sign a release that accompanies that form - used to be on the form itself, sometimes there is one that accompanies it.  I'd look into that.

MM


----------

